# Fishawk's Ugly brown



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Bull Market said:


> Thanks for posting the photo. It would be nice to have a name to call it. Maybe you should start a "name that streamer" contest. Winner gets a free sample.


How 'bout the No-skunk Skunk?


----------



## FishHawk22 (Aug 2, 2007)

I like it, my dad was already calling it the skunk.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Ugly Bait+ugly Fisherman = Ugly Fish..... I Win


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

HunterHawk said:


> Ugly Bait+ugly Fisherman = Ugly Fish..... I Win


I don't mind calling rainbows & browns ugly....brookies, never.
Here is another ugly trout. http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/news/story?id=2901070


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Holy . . . Smokes!


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

thats a ugly rainbow, wouldnt mind catching it though.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

nmufish said:


> thats a ugly rainbow, wouldnt mind catching it though.


It's only ugly because I didn't catch it


----------

